# Mulder Wins the National!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good looking boy, love that nice, compact body. Congrats!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, partial results for all the "games" at the National are here

2007 GRCA National Specialty results


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Big Congratulations to Mulder and his owner!! That's quite an accomplishment.

And the boy in your avatar IS as nice......IMO!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Quite a great weekend for them!! Congrats!!

Hooch


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

YAY Mulder & Berna! Most of my litter of Mulder babies just went to their new homes! I'd be lucky if the boy I kept turns out 1/2 as nice as his Daddy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ardeagold said:


> Big Congratulations to Mulder and his owner!! That's quite an accomplishment.
> 
> And the boy in your avatar IS as nice......IMO!!


Thanks  He has matured quite nicely, actually. He is not as big as Mulder but that's fine with me. He is very muscular and strong, and I really appreciate that.

Once he is fully recovered from his Lyme treatment, I plan on him out to the shows.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

SunGold said:


> YAY Mulder & Berna! Most of my litter of Mulder babies just went to their new homes (still have 2nd pick show male available)! I'd be lucky if the boy I kept turns out 1/2 as good as his Daddy!


Oh, lucky you! I would like to breed to Mulder but timing has not been good for my girl yet.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow That is quite the achievement. If I am not mistaken, doesn't Kimm have a Mulder son also?

Here is a good chance to put up some photos, Linda. I'd love to see your boy.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*My first golden was an Excel daughter*

She was a great dog, temperment, looks and brains. Berna has bred nice dogs for a long time.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Tucker is one of Mulder's puppies! I haven't heard from Berna since she found out that Tucker is in his new home and doing well...That was 4 years ago...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griffyn says "Congratulations Grandpa!" :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Mulder has lots of off-spring on the forums. 

There is a great video of him at the Westminster I posted awhile back. 

I should have added, Congrats Dad! LOL

It takes forever to load, but here he is...

CH Pebwin XPDNC：Show-Golden：Xuite日誌


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's stunning. Congrats big boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations Mulder!!!


----------



## GldLoverCarly (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow!! He is gorgeous what a day for them. He was up against some gorgeous dogs - Carly


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I am so pleased and happy for my friend, Berna Welch  Her boy, Mulder, won the 2007 GRCA National today! He is a lovely boy with a wonderful temperment. To add to the great day she had, Mulder's son, Birnam Woods Ask Jeeves.com, was Winners Dog and Best of Winners!
> 
> And Mulder is the half brother (same father) to the puppy in my avatar-I can only hope he turns out half as nice as Mulder :crossfing
> 
> ...


oh my goodness! Go Mulder! I know one of his offspring very well.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

historicprim said:


> oh my goodness! Go Mulder! I know one of his offspring very well.


My avatar pic is a Mulder daughter, and the litter sister to Winners Dog. She is Ch Birnam Wood's Expedia.com, aka "Zoom". Not only are they beautiful, but possessing of exemplary temperaments.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

And, they are named Naughty appropriately! LOL


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> My avatar pic is a Mulder daughter, and the litter sister to Winners Dog. She is Ch Birnam Wood's Expedia.com, aka "Zoom". Not only are they beautiful, but possessing of exemplary temperaments.


That is a beautiful bitch!


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*very late on this thread...*

Oh my goodness...My Honey is the granddaughter of Scully, Mulder's sister! Her mother, Rally, is Scully's daughter. When I saw his name with his breeder's info, I was thrilled.

Here is Scully (left side w/ the rose collar) and Rally (right side w/ the purple collar)









Am Ch Pebwin Xpect the Unxpected--"Scully"
Pebwin Cressida Supernatural BISS--"Rally"

Very neat to see!
~Kim~


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

SunGold said:


> YAY Mulder & Berna! Most of my litter of Mulder babies just went to their new homes! I'd be lucky if the boy I kept turns out 1/2 as nice as his Daddy!


Is this knockout puppy Eclipse?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I saw Morningsage in his pedigree. My friend Joanne Lastoka's kennel. Good lines.
Cool that we have so many people here at GRF with Mulder connections!
Zoom is so beautiful Laura!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Did you see the Sweet Sixteen video on Mulder's website? I cannot imagine 16 pups in one litter. Plus there might have been a litter of nine and one of ten at nearly the same time(?)!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't know Mulder has a website. Mulder is Tucker's Dad. I'll have to go an look!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is this knockout puppy Eclipse?


Nope, that puppy is Apollo, my Mulder son.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I saw Berna at a show today, and we were both watching the super-pretty girl Ella, Gingerrun's Positively Saquish finish up her CH today. I told her how much I admired her honestly about cancer in goldens on her website, and some other people joined in too. Pretty soon, after photos, a whole group was telling stories about heart dogs lost and found. . . nice moments.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I came upon this thread in researching National/ Westminster winners of the past. Quite something what Berna has been able to do within the tests of time to keep breeding tremendous dogs in each decade staying true to her outline and style.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember seeing him in the shows in Wrentham MA - beautiful!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations Mulder! Our Murphy is a Mulder grandson. He's the one on the right.


----------

